# OK, I have a terrible, terrible confession to make. I kind of like...



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

...Nixon watches. I KNOW, I know...

They're absurdly large, ridiculously overpriced, and in many ways the antithesis of all that I appreciate in fine watches (history, movements, hell, QUALITY!) And yet, when I see one in the wild, or on Craigslist (by far the most listed watch here in Phoenix) I consistently find myself paying, just a little, attention.

I think much of this, I had just started the whole WIS thing, and we were in Hawaii on vacation. Stayed at the Hilton Villages in Waikiki, and there was a shop onsite that carried Nixon. I'd never even heard of them prior, and I kept toying with the idea of picking up one their automatics. Anyway, I associate Nixon with Hawaii, and a really nice vacation with the wife and kids, and simply look at the brand fondly I suppose. I'm still open to the idea of picking up one of their automatics as a fun, vacation watch.

So, horologicaly speaking, what's your guilty pleasure?

Dan


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

sometimes, I don't wear a watch.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

drunken monkey said:


> sometimes, I don't wear a watch.


Take it back, take it back, you monster!

LOL...

Dan


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see the problem with liking it. Yeah, it might get lambasted by the collective WUS community, but you should grab one just because you like it. I buy watches to please yourself, not some snobby watch guy behind a computer screen. 

I dig this Nixon.








That said, I don't have a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mr.Kane (Mar 6, 2012)

My bright blue and orange g-shock


----------



## oujala (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow. That Nixon above is awesome! Just made the list.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Why was this moved to fashion watches? It's a general guilty pleasure thread...for any watch.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Ewww... Nixon.

I think every dive watch currently made that are popular with the forum are too big. The new bigger Rolex models bother me and 46mm+ watches make me absolutely cringe. I don't see myself wearing a watch larger than the Tsunami. I think my next diver will be the Tsunami II, but other than that under 40mm and dressy watches appeal to me. The Grand Seiko I like is only 37mm and (gasp) quartz. It must be a ladies watch because the ceramic diver I bought my wife is 40mm.:roll:

Yes, I am a male with a 6.75 inch wrist and I like small watches.


----------



## LeeroyDaBoy (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of what I believe are their absurdly large watches, but, they do make a few models that I dig.

Like this one:


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

​
The only nixon i like i find all there massive ones to be rather un appealing?
I hm.. I don't have any guilty pleasures when it comes to watches yet.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

If you like the design enough then go for it. I bought a "fashion watch" - didn't have high expectations for quality but was pleasantly surprised.

And before you say it's a chick's watch, I let a few girls try it on and they said it was too damn heavy (~130g) and they wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

It's the most comfortable watch I own. It was a gift from my brother and mother. And I love it. The only downside is, no seconds hand. So I can't wear to work.










One and only fashion watch. But you'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands.
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Formerguide said:


> ...Nixon watches. I KNOW, I know...
> 
> They're absurdly large, ridiculously overpriced, and in many ways the antithesis of all that I appreciate in fine watches (history, movements, hell, QUALITY!) And yet, when I see one in the wild, or on Craigslist (by far the most listed watch here in Phoenix) I consistently find myself paying, just a little, attention.
> 
> ...


I'm with you bro - Nixon is still one of my guilty pleasures! I tried to get out of it, but their automatics keep drawing me back in...
I currently have a first gen Zillamatic and second gen White Ceramic Player. I sold both of these a while back, but missed them so much I picked them up again...sigh. If you ever want either of them shoot me a message - I'm always buying and selling Nixon auto's.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I almost bought a Nixon Sentry 496 times, never did it though. I love Vestal watches too, and Invicta. Oops. Did I open my mouth?


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

LeeroyDaBoy said:


> I'm not a fan of what I believe are their absurdly large watches, but, they do make a few models that I dig.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 763694


Nixon just released their automatic Player with see through caseback:
The Player XL | Men's Watches | Nixon Watches and Premium Accessories


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a pretty big Nixon fan. I have a strong appreciation for finer time-pieces as well, but being from San Diego and Nixon being a local company I feel some loyalty there. One of the co-founders, Andy, actually came and spoke to one of my business classes back in college. I have bought and sold countless nixons and any time I have had an issue Nixon has fixed it or replaced it for free, even out side of warranty. Quality-wise I find that it's based on the price of their watch, for under $150 you may be getting folded steel and quartz, their elite watches use legit movements and sapphire, etc. and the rest fall all along the range in between. I guess I'm a bit of a fan-boy and I don't feel guilty about it at all, haha. At least they design their own watches and they aren't just re-branded fossil's like Michael Kors. 

I guess all my positive experiences with them have made me an advocate...


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

well,.... sadly I'm torn between buying this:








or this








those are the hamilton ventura elvis aniversary edition and the nixon magnacon ss for you who don't know.
It should be an easy choice, but sadly....


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

iamblamb said:


> well,.... sadly I'm torn between buying this:
> 
> View attachment 793917
> 
> ...


Both are......different. What's stopping you from making a decision?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## WindsorNicole (Aug 2, 2012)

A lot of collectors have a secret fixation on Nixon... I saw the teak Rotolog in NYC in 2006 and I have liked it ever since : )


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Both are......different. What's stopping you from making a decision?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


honestly I used to work for a guy who sells nixons. I never got anything from him that wasn't automatic, and he gives em to me at his cost. So I really want to go for the Hamilton, but at that price gap...... well. your thoughts?


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Formerguide said:


> Anyway, I associate Nixon with Hawaii, and a really nice vacation with the wife and kids, and simply look at the brand fondly I suppose.


It's interesting you mentioned that because I have two guilty pleasures and both of them I found in Waikiki just a few weeks ago.

I'd have to say that the first watch a Swatch Chrono Gold was so big and loud, I turned away at first, but was strangely drawn back to it as I wandered the store. I would never buy a gold coloured watch but something about its shiny hue reminded me of C-3PO and once Star Wars and my childhood got into my head, the watch kept calling me back.









I'm going back to Hawaii in November and I'm worried that I may be drawn back to it again to see if it's still there. It's strange. Something about Hawaii makes me contemplate wearing a gold watch. It's probably the same thing that makes me want to wear Aloha shirts, too ;-).

Another silly watch that I saw in Hawaii was one made out of Koa wood. I looked long and hard at it and again, because of fond memories of Hawaii, I had to use logic and talk it out and kill the urge to buy it: Yes, it was made of Koa wood that is local to the islands; yes, "Hawaii" was printed on the dial. BUT, it was made of wood; it had a Miyota movement; it was _made in Canada_ (by little old ladies, the man told me--for real!); and it cost OVER $500. Did I mention that it was made of wood?! Once I explained those points to my wife out loud, I was saved. I knew when I got back home, I would be able to some proper online research and find something proper to satisfy my need :-d.


----------



## WindsorNicole (Aug 2, 2012)

The Koa wood watch is pretty cool : )


----------



## WindsorNicole (Aug 2, 2012)

iamblamb said:


> honestly I used to work for a guy who sells nixons. I never got anything from him that wasn't automatic, and he gives em to me at his cost. So I really want to go for the Hamilton, but at that price gap...... well. your thoughts?


Nixon. pm me for a deal on the Hamilton : )


----------



## kiva (Aug 13, 2012)

a


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

iamblamb said:


> honestly I used to work for a guy who sells nixons. I never got anything from him that wasn't automatic, and he gives em to me at his cost. So I really want to go for the Hamilton, but at that price gap...... well. your thoughts?


Knee jerk reaction? Hamilton. Both watches are catering to a certain niche of people. With the Hamilton, you wouldn't do too bad to resell it should you choose to do so. The Nixon would be dead in the water on the secondhand market.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Knee jerk reaction? Hamilton. Both watches are catering to a certain niche of people. With the Hamilton, you wouldn't do to bad to resell it should you choose to do so. The Nixon would be dead in the water on the secondhand market.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Yeah, I thought of that. I'm currently watching a second-hand hamilton auction to determine if that is true.


----------



## -DOOMED- (May 31, 2012)

I had a Rotolog black and dark wood. It was a nice watch and I ended up selling it for just a bit less than I got it for. I also had The Chronicle, which I also ended up selling later for a slight loss. I liked both of them, they were interesting and landed a few complements. Buy what you like, not what everyone thinks you should like.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I feel like that hamilton is a pretty polarizing watch. Love it or hate it. I hate it. Reminds me of Men in Black... and I don't fight aliens for a living. I do like hamilton's in general, I really dig their 46mm pilot watch. The magnacon is awesome, it's a quartz but swiss-made and sapphire crystal.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont see the problem.

If you like the brand thats all that matters.

We dont all have to like the same thing.


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

SD350 said:


> I feel like that hamilton is a pretty polarizing watch. Love it or hate it. I hate it. Reminds me of Men in Black... and I don't fight aliens for a living. I do like hamilton's in general, I really dig their 46mm pilot watch. The magnacon is awesome, it's a quartz but swiss-made and sapphire crystal.


I would def. fight me some aliens and therefore the hamilton is right up my alley. Also I really am looking for an auto so I think I'm going with the ventura. It just looks so aggressive.


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

I also love this watch! overpriced imo though



WindsorNicole said:


> A lot of collectors have a secret fixation on Nixon... I saw the teak Rotolog in NYC in 2006 and I have liked it ever since : )
> View attachment 793948


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm glad to hear I am not alone on here. I see it like this; if I'm gonna wear clothes that are in 'fashion' wouldn't it also make sense to wear a belt, shoes, hair style, or watch that is/are in fashion?

People here seem to hate Invicta and Nixon watches - I don't care. I wear what I like and what I feel comfortable with. People may say that these brands are cheaply made; I've never paid more than $100 for an Invicta and they are good watches at that price - I wear them in my rotation and have only gotten compliments on them.

My Nixon is the biggest, baddest, kick ass watch I own - that watch gets so many compliments and attention I almost don't wanna wear it sometimes. People say they are crappy watches? I will put my 51-30 up against any sub $1000 watch and the fit and finish is just as good, if not better. The movement? Well...

Most people don't know the first thing about watches and what makes one watch superior to another. Unless you own a Rolex, or maybe an Omega most people won't know the brand anyway. I could spend upwards of $90,000 on an IWC that most people would think was my grandfather's watch. I can appreciate the watch for what it is, not very many can. Is it really worth the $90,000? Depends on how much money you have and who you ask. Owning a Rolex just because it's a Rolex that you can show off makes that a very expensive fashion watch, doesn't it?

Point is, I wear what I like and what I am comfortable with. If you don't like my watch, too bad for you!


----------



## Syed117 (Aug 13, 2012)

fuqhard said:


> I'm glad to hear I am not alone on here. I see it like this; if I'm gonna wear clothes that are in 'fashion' wouldn't it also make sense to wear a belt, shoes, hair style, or watch that is/are in fashion?


I don't have a problem with with anyone wearing anything, but this analogy is extremely poor. If you wear "fashion" clothing, meaning higher end brands that cost more, they are usually higher in quality. Spending $100 on a pair of shoes from Aldo for example, is NOT the same as spending $450 of a pair of ferragamo's. Are the Aldos bad? Not at all, but the Ferragamos are much nicer and are built with the care and quality that will last. The issue that people have with Nixon specifically is that it was built from the ground up to cater to form rather than function. It's meant to be flashy and the prices do not justify what you get in terms of the actual watch components. The issue then gets out of control because of the amount they are charging.

You said you get compliments all the time while wearing your Nixon. That's great, but it's also relative to the people you are surrounded by. Would you get the same amount of compliments if you walked into a room of watch enthusiasts or even people who know even the slightest bit about watch manufacturers, movements or history? Of course not. From your user name, I can tell that you are young and Nixon caters to that crowd.

This is a forum that has it's fair share of watch enthusiasts, obviously. So of course you will find people who want to rip your choices apart, no matter what they be. It's the internet after all.

I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but I'll say it again. At the end of the day, wear whatever makes you happy. It doesn't matter what other people think as long as you are comfortable with your choices. Just keep in mind where you are and what kind of people you're interacting with.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Syed, fashion or style is disposable. That's not to say you shouldn't own 'staples' of clothing or even watches. I own expensive suits, shoes, jeans, watches, etc., but I don't wear them every day - and that is what we are talking about. I don't wear baggy jeans, a 90s style double breasted suit, light coloured pants after labour day, brown belts with black shoes, or any of my smaller watches -they're not in style. We are in the fashion watch section, we are talking fashion or style.

Your comment about watch enthusiasts irks me a little - as if most people go to watch conventions or events where a bunch of watch snobs are looking at your watch. I do tend to coordinate my watches with what I am wearing, so if I'm wearing my expensive suit, I will wear one of my Swiss watches. If I'm going out with some friends to the bar, I'll wear my Nixon, if I'm going to the beach with the family, I'll wear my Seiko or Orient, or an Invicta to the amusement park. I am not young, unless 37 is younger than you, but I am a pretty hip married father of two. 

I like watches. I don't care about price, or name. I buy what peaks my interest; whether it's the look, the movement, the colour, or some other feature. Whether it's expensive or not is irrelevant to me, but it is to some on here. 

All I'm saying is wear what YOU like, who cares what brand of anything some a$$h0le is wearing? Don't dress for them, dress for yourself!


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

fuqhard said:


> Syed, fashion or style is disposable. That's not to say you shouldn't own 'staples' of clothing or even watches. I own expensive suits, shoes, jeans, watches, etc., but I don't wear them every day - and that is what we are talking about. I don't wear baggy jeans, a 90s style double breasted suit, light coloured pants after labour day, brown belts with black shoes, or any of my smaller watches -they're not in style. We are in the fashion watch section, we are talking fashion or style.
> 
> Your comment about watch enthusiasts irks me a little - as if most people go to watch conventions or events where a bunch of watch snobs are looking at your watch. I do tend to coordinate my watches with what I am wearing, so if I'm wearing my expensive suit, I will wear one of my Swiss watches. If I'm going out with some friends to the bar, I'll wear my Nixon, if I'm going to the beach with the family, I'll wear my Seiko or Orient, or an Invicta to the amusement park. I am not young, unless 37 is younger than you, but I am a pretty hip married father of two.
> 
> ...


Exactly right! I like wearing the couple of fashion watches I have (Nixon, Invicta) when I am dressed more casually. I also like the attention they get - more so than the Breitlings, Omega, etc. I have. Don't get me wrong - I LOVE those watches, but they do not get much notice unless from another watch enthusiast - which are far and few bewtween these days.

I am wearing my Nixon today actually ($250 off ebay brand new) with my $450 Alden Indies :-d

Wear whatever you like - at the end of the day it is just a watch!


----------



## Syed117 (Aug 13, 2012)

timetokill said:


> Exactly right! I like wearing the couple of fashion watches I have (Nixon, Invicta) when I am dressed more casually. I also like the attention they get - more so than the Breitlings, Omega, etc. I have. Don't get me wrong - I LOVE those watches, but they do not get much notice unless from another watch enthusiast - which are far and few bewtween these days.
> 
> I am wearing my Nixon today actually ($250 off ebay brand new) with my $450 Alden Indies :-d
> 
> Wear whatever you like - at the end of the day it is just a watch!


Again, it depends on the kinds of people giving the compliments. I personally would rather have one person compliment me on my watch who knows about watches than 500 for wearing a gaudy monstrosity like that. You couldn't pay me to put that around my wrist and walk around in public.

Fashion is cyclic and Nixon watches might be enjoying some popularity now, but it will fade. Flash in the pan trends never last, classics live forever.


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

Syed117 said:


> Again, it depends on the kinds of people giving the compliments. I personally would rather have one person compliment me on my watch who knows about watches than 500 for wearing a gaudy monstrosity like that. You couldn't pay me to put that around my wrist and walk around in public.
> 
> Fashion is cyclic and Nixon watches might be enjoying some popularity now, but it will fade. Flash in the pan trends never last, classics live forever.


Yep - and then I will probably just buy something else I like! Enjoy wearing your classic watch


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Syed117 said:


> The issue that people have with Nixon specifically is that it was built from the ground up to cater to form rather than function. It's meant to be flashy and the prices do not justify what you get in terms of the actual watch components. The issue then gets out of control because of the amount they are charging.


I have spoken with one of the co-founders of Nixon and the reason he started his company was because he was a surfer and he could not find a watch he could wear surfing that he also liked in terms of style or that was affordable for most other surfers he knew. He wanted to create something both functional and fashionable. Nixon's are not exactly G-shocks, but they are pretty damn durable and if you do manage to break one, even out of warranty, odds are they will replace it for you for free. Over time as they've grown they have expanded into some purely fashion models, but many of their core time pieces are intended to be worn by action sports athletes and surfers. Quartz movements are more durable and thus come in many of their watches (which, for the most part, are priced accordingly). They have very few quartz movement watches breaking the 4 and 5 hundred dollar marks. They have several swiss ETA driven, sapphire crystal, elite class watches, which are priced very fairly compared to the market and watches with similar specifications. Even Breitling has quartz models costing way into the thousands... are they fashion watches?

It's just interesting how some people classify fashion vs. function. Movement type? Durability? Fit and finish? Price point? I would argue Nixon's are some of the most purpose built watches around and I don't find their prices to be very offensive at all. Their customer service and durability are among the best. On the other hand, I completely understand the feelings towards Invicta because their purpose appears to be to sell watches to the unknowing masses without regard for brand image, distribution channel, etc. You will only find Nixon in certain stores, or in the grey market online. You won't walk into your local jeweler and find them because they aren't intended to be there. I guess we can all be watch snobs in our own ways and thats why we say to wear what you like.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Syed117 said:


> *Fashion is cyclic *and Nixon watches might be enjoying some popularity now, but it will fade. Flash in the pan trends never last, classics live forever.


Isn't that the point of this forum section and his thread? When the Nixon cycle fades (which will not be any time soon) I will put my watch back in the box on a shelf and someday show my grand kids this monster watch their grandfather wore near the turn of the century. In the meantime, I will remain fashionable and wear what I like, thank you very much.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

SD350 said:


> I have spoken with one of the co-founders of Nixon and the reason he started his company was because he was a surfer and he could not find a watch he could wear surfing that he also liked in terms of style or that was affordable for most other surfers he knew. He wanted to create something both functional and fashionable. Nixon's are not exactly G-shocks, but they are pretty damn durable and if you do manage to break one, even out of warranty, odds are they will replace it for you for free. Over time as they've grown they have expanded into some purely fashion models, but many of their core time pieces are intended to be worn by action sports athletes and surfers. Quartz movements are more durable and thus come in many of their watches (which, for the most part, are priced accordingly). They have very few quartz movement watches breaking the 4 and 5 hundred dollar marks. They have several swiss ETA driven, sapphire crystal, elite class watches, which are priced very fairly compared to the market and watches with similar specifications. Even Breitling has quartz models costing way into the thousands... are they fashion watches?
> 
> It's just interesting how some people classify fashion vs. function. Movement type? Durability? Fit and finish? Price point? I would argue Nixon's are some of the most purpose built watches around and I don't find their prices to be very offensive at all. Their customer service and durability are among the best. On the other hand, I completely understand the feelings towards Invicta because their purpose appears to be to sell watches to the unknowing masses without regard for brand image, distribution channel, etc. You will only find Nixon in certain stores, or in the grey market online. You won't walk into your local jeweler and find them because they aren't intended to be there. I guess we can all be watch snobs in our own ways and thats why we say to wear what you like.


Syed doesn't care about this. Nixon is not a serious enough brand for him, and fashion watches are garbage. Yet somehow he is in this thread reading up on what us watch peasants wear.


----------



## Reinhardt (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, I had that exact bamboo looking watch in my hand yesterday the pin broke inside the strap so in my opinion the quality can't be great. A bit on the heavy side too.

Sent from my CrackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------

